# Chestnut Shetland Flaxen Mane & Tail - Stolen Sleaford, Lincs



## equinedata (21 April 2015)

Please use this link to view and share Buddy's details - thank you.

http://www.equinedata.co.uk/equines/ED204.html


----------



## equinedata (21 April 2015)

Buddy has been found! Thank you for looking and lots of sharing been going on - thank you. Confirmation is on this link: https://www.facebook.com/Seekingbuddy


----------

